# cobwebs??!!



## sully01 (Mar 22, 2005)

i just got some anemones, some live rock, a feather duster, and some tomatoe clowns for my tank, and after a few days i got some cobweb like things develop in there. what are these adn what should i do. will it hurt my fish?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Not a clue, they could be algae, or something else. My suggestion would be to scoop them out as often as you can just in case they're something bad. Sorry I don't have more info.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's a type of sponge. (I'm new at SW as well, but I had the same thing identified while my LR was curing...) They're harmless, and will eventually disappear. If you just don't like having to look at 'em day after day, I suppose you could scrub them off of the rock with an unused toothbrush, but that may end up killing off some beneficial life.


----------

